# After the PMV shot....



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I gave my birds the PMV shot today. How long before you let them fly? Just wondering. Because I was told 3 days for observation. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I did not know the answer so I called my mentor  50 yrs plus flying, I don't think the PMV vaccine has be available for that long hahhahaha. He said a lot of people will vaccinate and just flip them(let them fly) He did say on the pox vaccine you may want to wait a day before flying as it gives them a low grade fever.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Usually that information comes with the instruction sheet with the product. I myself would keep the birds inside for a period of time, determined by whether they showed any ill side-effects or symptoms.

I have READ with the pox vaccine, birds should be quaranteened for 6 weeks.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I let them out today for a short while. Just one is acting up.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

IMHO I would keep my birds in for a couple of days. You are putting a virus into your birds system be it a killed virus or not.Therefore your birds will not be at top performance against predators.


Also rest will help build up the anti-bodies against the virus faster.
Kurps


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have 2 birds limping all of the sudden. Could it be from the pmv shot?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Most definitely if you gave them the shot in between the leg or in the thigh skin. You may have hit something or it may just be bothering them from the shot. Keep an eye on them and it should clear up in a couple of days. That is why I keep my birds in for a few days after a vaccine so they can recoop.
Kurps


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Most definitely if you gave them the shot in between the leg or in the thigh skin. You may have hit something or it may just be bothering them from the shot. Keep an eye on them and it should clear up in a couple of days. That is why I keep my birds in for a few days after a vaccine so they can recoop.
> Kurps



All shots where given at the back of the neck.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

JRNY said:


> All shots where given at the back of the neck.


I don't give them shots in the back of the neck anymore. I couldn't tell you what is going on there then,JR.
Kurps


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have them both resting trying to build them back up lets see what happens. No loft flying or tossing. Funny thing there are mates.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it takes the (human) body 3 to 5 days or even less than 24 hours to produce antibodies. I don't know whether that applies to pigeons as well, but vaccinations share the same principle. You introduce an antigen so that antibodies will get made which will protect the bird in the future when it encounters the same or similar antigen. In other words, the body is now equipped with that defense system (antibodies) to help fight the disease.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

#11 Today, 12:49 AM 
RodSD 
Matriarch Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: San Diego
Age: 38
Posts: 2,451 

I think it takes the (human) body 3 to 5 days or even less than 24 hours to produce antibodies. I don't know whether that applies to pigeons as well, but vaccinations share the same principle. You introduce an antigen so that antibodies will get made which will protect the bird in the future when it encounters the same or similar antigen. In other words, the body is now equipped with that defense system (antibodies) to help fight the disease. 



Your not suppose to give the birds vaccinated any antibiotics 5 days before or 5 days after a vaccine as it may weaken the effect of the vaccine,so I would give it 5 days to be safe. 
Kurps


----------

